# Hi Everyone - New Here



## 20paws (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, Im new here. My name is Amanda, Im 22yrs old and from Mebane, NC.

Here are my kitties; They all have bio's on their pages
The new siamese baby:

Chocleedo:


Sequoyah:


Ahyoka:


Gracie my bottle-raised baby: 


Sassy the ex feral:


Smokey the hard-head:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have such lovely cats there. Baby is also on catster and has sent an email to be friends with your crew.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Links removed as they fall under the competing sites rule.
Sorry.
Rules can be found here-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=508


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Amanda


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You could upload your pics to the forum gallery (Cat Photos, above) so we can all see them. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> Links removed as they fall under the competing sites rule.
> Sorry.
> Rules can be found here-
> http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=508


Yikes 8O , this if the first time that link wasn't allowed. Its her profile. There are even threads about catster :? .


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

DesnBaby said:


> Zalensia said:
> 
> 
> > Links removed as they fall under the competing sites rule.
> ...


No it is not the first time catster links have been removed.
If a mod comes across them they are removed. This has been the case few a few months now since catster introduced forums, which are classed as competing.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Cute avatar. :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Zalensia said:


> DesnBaby said:
> 
> 
> > Zalensia said:
> ...


Ok, I see, now that they are having forums, they aren't allowed anymore.


----------

